# i dont know if they like eachother



## calex89 (Oct 28, 2010)

ok so i took both baby and cappy to the vets, got all tests done possible to check if either of them were ill in any way and they were both in the clear.
so i moved baby up to my room with cappy (separate cages).
each day i moved the cages closer until they were next to each other and neither of them got nasty, even up close. 
i even got them out one at a time to let them climb over eachothers cage, still fine. so i thought it was time for supervised play time together.
they seem fine, preening together, playing together, eating big sprays of millet together 
until baby gets too close and cappy goes for him. is this normal?


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

I think it is. I think Cappy is just trying to tell him its his territory.


----------



## calex89 (Oct 28, 2010)

yea i guess, cappy is still getting over her surgery too so maybe shes a bit angry.
il keep trying 
morla sunny is so cute


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Its normal...tiels have personal space that they really don't like to be invaded except by someone they know, maybe Cappy hasn't accepted him as a member of her flock yet. It'll happen though, just wait!!!


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

calex89 said:


> yea i guess, cappy is still getting over her surgery too so maybe shes a bit angry.
> il keep trying
> morla sunny is so cute


Hey thanks!!!!!!!!!


----------



## koky (Aug 22, 2011)

this is happening with my tiel n the new one we brought. jus reading bout how to make them get along with each other.


----------

